# Canon 5D Mark iii Menu Question



## cgennoe (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm watching a Lynda.com video on Canon Speedlites.

The host is showing the Menu options on camera, and one of them is 'Built-in Flash Settings.' And from there he's controlling off camera flashes. 

I must be missing something, but I don't see 'Built-in Flash Settings,' or a similar option, in my camera menu

Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 12, 2017)

Since there is no on camera flash, it is probably talking about the flash exposure compensation. I haven't looked at the 5Dmkiii menu system, but this would be my guest.


----------



## TonyUSA (Aug 13, 2017)

I have 5D III.  On 5D III doesn't have on camera flash so it will not have built-in flash setting.    If you have canon speedlite such as 430EX III-RT, you can use that as a master and must be on camera hot shoe.  Then you can set other 430EX III-RT as a slave for off camera flashes.  Or you can buy Canon RT to control off camera flashes but those off camera flash have to have RT also.  My 50D camera have built in flash and it have built in flash settings.


----------

